
We’re in a new age of obesity. How did it happen? You’d be surprised - lifeisstillgood
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/15/age-of-obesity-shaming-overweight-people
======
lifeisstillgood
The thing that caught my eye was, to paraphrase

"So the agri-food industry says fat is an issue of personal responsibility -
it's about willpower ... but no one has an explanation for what happened to
remove willpower from 61 % of the UK population"

Also worth looking at the lancet link
[https://www.thelancet.com/cms/attachment/4aac67e1-2b0c-4650-...](https://www.thelancet.com/cms/attachment/4aac67e1-2b0c-4650-adda-97eb70515bc4/gr1.jpg)

